# Hybrid Aponogeton Bulbs



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Lol They said it CAN grow to 6" in 15 days and thats when they have sprouted.

They usually take a weeks or months to sprout, so just wait.


----------



## SgtRedRum (Dec 20, 2008)

ok ill wait:icon_sad:


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Blech. I bought those Walmart bulbs and they just turned to disgusting stinking mush in my tank. Others have had success though.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I bought something like that sold as "betta plant bulbs" at petsmart. Only 1 of 9 sprouted and is growing well, but you can send them back if they don't grow in 30 days. The one that did sprount took I think 2 weeks or so to start growing.


----------



## Sarge (Sep 29, 2008)

Only a few of them will sprout, they will sprout leaves first, about 3-4 leaves, and then shoot out roots, I recommend you just let them be once they root, so place them where you want them to grow.

The bulbs that grow white deposits on them are no good, chunk them as soon as you see them. 

It takes about a week to see sprouting, after that depending on your lighting and everything else, they take off, I had 2 in my 55 low tech, sprouted and grew very slow. Although I have 2 in my 20 gal high light DIY CO2 EI dosing, and they grow extremely fast. I would say 4 inches 24 hrs. Pretty plant. PITA with the unusable bulbs.


----------



## starrystarstarr (Sep 6, 2006)

Ive had great luck with those bulbs so keep watching you will probably see growth soon.


----------



## SgtRedRum (Dec 20, 2008)

Does it help if i but the bulbs in a baggy and place it in my window? Does it grow faster?


----------



## SdJaCK&SaLLy (Dec 20, 2008)

Well, they may grow eventually, but if you would like to have them grown already than go to a petstore where they sell them in a pot or something. Petsmart here sells them in a pot.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

A good way to jump-start bulb sprouting is to wrap them in a moist paper towel and put them someplace warm for a few days.


----------



## SgtRedRum (Dec 20, 2008)

SdJaCK&SaLLy said:


> Well, they may grow eventually, but if you would like to have them grown already than go to a petstore where they sell them in a pot or something. Petsmart here sells them in a pot.


Really!? I will look for those next time im there.


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

mine didn't sprout at all so i threw them out it had been more than a month


----------



## SgtRedRum (Dec 20, 2008)

ok so i had theses bulbs for almost 2 weeks. I had to throw away 1 (smelt so bad!). But so far nothing has sprouted =( Sucks for me.


----------



## Sarge (Sep 29, 2008)

patience my friend


----------



## JCSX2 (Aug 2, 2009)

I just put 2 packs in my tank; I am holding the company to the Guarantee. I am saving my receipt and will mail in the failures. Hopefully they will be good in the customer satisfaction area and send me boatloads back.


----------



## JCSX2 (Aug 2, 2009)

24 hours later and I have several bulbs sprouting, the only thing I can think of hat may have a positive effect is the water temperature. I do not air-condition my house and the tank is upper 80's F. I am attempting to post pics but am having trouble..

I have attempted these before and only thing different I can think of would be the higher temp.

As for fish I currently have a calico ryukin and a Black Moor, slowly adding fish as we get used to it again. I started this tank 1 month ago.

Peace

Jim


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

I had a a bunch of those (like 6 or 7). They took about five days to sprout and eventually grow to be over 18 inches tall. I just tossed them in my tank and they sprouted.


----------



## ezcry4t3d (Apr 24, 2009)

I just packed up my bulbs to send in under the guarantee. The bulbs just floated at the top of my tank for over a month and never did anything. Hopefully the replacements will do something more interesting.


----------



## ezcry4t3d (Apr 24, 2009)

Just thought I'd follow up, they take their warranty seriously.

I sent in the 3 or 4 dead bulbs I had gotten in the pack from Wal-Mart.

They sent me back 8+ live, wet, already sprouted bulbs. 2 were the red lily variety, the rest appear to be 2 different varieties of Aponogeton. All are doing well now. They shipped them by just tossing them still wet in one of the manila envelopes with the bubble wrap padding. lol

Took a while for me to get them back, but I'm glad I did. The red lilies are very striking. I'd post pics, but they look pretty much the same as the ones on their website, although mine are half that size so far.

http://aponolily.com/plants/


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

Some grow, some don't. They take about a week for me before they sprout, then they will grow several inches a day after that. 

I did send some back to them to get the replacements once. I heard not a thing from them for months, so I decided they weren't going to send me new ones. Then six months after I mailed in my bad bulbs, a soggy paper envelope showed up in the mail. They took already growing aponogetons and shoved them into an envelope without any padding or moisture for them, and then sent them regular mail. I am surprised that they were still a little damp and actually survived that ordeal.


----------

